# Daisie Pictures at six months



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Daisie was six months this week. We took these new pictures to celebrate.
Hope you like them. Chris.













ACH]


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

What a beautiful face looks so kind lovely dog, be proud.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Jeanie, she is a very loving little dog.
Chris


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she so sweet   
what a pretty face


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Aaahhhh So Sweet And Cheeky To.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

very sweet!xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

hehe shes well cute... she has a dear little face, love her color.

its amazing how many diff looking labradoodles there is....is she a mini???


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes she is a miniature, couldnt cope with a huge one.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww very cute little dog,


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> Yes she is a miniature, couldnt cope with a huge one.


haha, bouncy dogs lol.


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

Very cute, her face is really beautiful


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

she has a very sweet face - lovely picsxx:thumbup1:


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> Yes she is a miniature, couldnt cope with a huge one.


My mums 'mini labradoodle' is already huge and he is 10mths. Dunno how tall he is, but im 5ft 6 and his feet reach my shoulers when he jumps up :yikes:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she is a lovely girly


----------

